# Manchester Cathedral Steps : MAY 2008



## Andyj23uk (May 16, 2008)

Report , Manchester Cathedral Steps : MAY 2008 

* intro *

Present : Bigjobs , Andyj23UK , Littlejobs , SparkUK , Karl 

Not all at once I must add , this is a report spanning two trips down – and Littlejobs and SparkUK could only attend on one occasion due to other commitments 

The arches themselves have been elevated to almost a cult status in expoloring circles , for those who have not hear of them previously – here is the wikipedia entry :  Manchester cathedral steps  

* bilious ranting * 

Much has been written about this site – unfortunately – much of it , was ego driven lies – to put it mildly . The facts of this site are amazing enough without the embellishments 

* going underground , my experiences * 

The cathedral arches are much more than ` a glorified cellar ` as dismissed by my none exploring mate , the sounds , smells and even taste of the cool humid air are eerie and 

The sounds of approaching , then receeding footsteps and conversations from the pavement are amplified and distorted in strange and disquieting ways – you can listen but you cannot really hear , and certainly not comprehend what is happening above you 

You are so close to civilization , yet so cut off – by only a few feet of masonry , clay and tarmacadam 

In other arches , deeper in the complex – a tranquil silence descends – with your light off – and fellow explorers out of earshot , the unique musty smells of a humid and decaying underground construction 

Unfortunately the stench of raw sewage permeates several arches , and others are 

Open manholes and other hazards litter the floors , every step has to be a calculated one , in one place you can fall into a running sewer 

The experience is amazing – you really do step back in time , apart from a concreted exit portal and a nailed shut door , there are no modern features to be seen – all electric fittings are pre - war and the fixtures are being slowly consumed by damp and decay 

A big thanks to all who shared in the experience and helped make both trips go like clockwork – almost – RIP Karls sunglasses 

* The pictures : * 

As noted in previous exploration reports – as the place is in total darkness , the way each photographer lights their shots can make dramatic differences to otherwise near identical compositions 

I lit many of these with a diffused searchblaster . 

The prototype Victorian heated toilet seat caused more problems than it solved and never caught on – unlike the arse poor tester which caught fire  





Steps in the gents 





Gents toilets





A broken pane 





Ducting 









A cool shot – looking straight up 

Flowstone envelopes switch gear and conduit





Calcite straws 




Due to the chemical composition of the motars they are leeched out of they grow much faster than in natural limestone 

Just in case you need to dig your way out – a last resort only – lol 





Ammeter on a powerboard 





The corroding banister of the stirs in the gents toilet 





Bank of urinals in the gents – shot from floor level in a adjacent utility room 






Door & wall signage










Despite the promise , I could find no ladies down their – lol 






* my fellow explorers and I *

Final gear inspection before we head into the tunnels L>R Karl , Bigjobs , Littlejobs 

L>R myself , Bigjobs , Karl , SparkUK






Karl- being Karl – he got the mask in Kiev 





L>R Littlejobs and Bigjobs , take a break after inspecting the surface hatch 





L>R Bigjobs and Littlejobs – kit check 





I hope you enjoyed my view of this Manchester landmark , I certainly enjoyed my experience immensely 

FIN .


----------



## sqwasher (May 16, 2008)

Cool pics! Good to see some different angles of stuff too!  This is getting higher up my list of must do's!


----------



## Gibbo (May 16, 2008)

Its a sad thing to say but as the saying goes "the truth will out" and it has certainly made some people look foolish. I guess you'll be the talk of the closed forums now!

Good explore chaps.


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (May 16, 2008)

lovely pictures there, the banister with the green paint flaking away is cool, loving the calcite straws to. looks an amazing explore.


----------



## Bigjobs (May 16, 2008)

Fantastic write up Andy

So, three trips in total, first was a recce which showed us how not to get in. Second trip was slick as slick gets. Me, andyJ, sparkUK and Karl all in in under 10 mins from sitting in the van, to standing in there cameras in hand. Third time was a charm, littlejobs replaced SparkUK, who's off enjoying himself in other climes, and he loved it. Another one to put under his belt

Only took a few shots really, and here they are in no particular order.

















































Had a great time, littlejobs being there the last trip really made my day, and I'll just say that all the relevant safety equipment was used in the access and egress from this site. He was safer there than he was crossing the road.


----------



## Foxylady (May 16, 2008)

Very atmospheric pics guys, and a great report. Interesting place, this.


----------



## ulstertower (May 17, 2008)

*Manchester Cathedral Steps*

Don't it look great there!! I think that I would spend the entire night down there.... doing me own thing.... cause I see by this report that it gives great results.


----------



## CitadelMonkey (May 19, 2008)

Love the shot of the four of you on the bogs.


----------



## Gibbo (May 21, 2008)

A few of mine. Nothing new at all to add I'm afraid. 

I'm really pleased to have seen this site. It was good to walk in a place where my grandmother and my uncle once had been, but for very different reasons to mine, and it will be good to speak with him and share his memories over my photos.






























​


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 21, 2008)

wow, this looks fab!!
Like a bit of a time warp down there 
Love the sign on the toilet door that reads 'convenience out of service!'

makes me want to go see Victoria Tunnels all the more


----------



## bungle666 (May 21, 2008)

some pics from me!!! didnt get too many on this trip, as i arived later due to work, infact they were all ready for coming out when i appeared, but they hung around to let me see the place!! and anyhow, i plan to go back!!

HUGE props to bigjobs and andyJ for supplying the "equipment" to make entry easyer!! thanks guys!!







































al in all a nice evening out!! cant wait to spend more time in there as there is loads of little stuff i missed!!!


B..


----------



## Braveheart1984 (May 26, 2008)

Loving the pics. Just wondered, when was this place closed? Was it straight after WW2?


----------



## DJhooker (Jun 11, 2008)

This is one place I wanna explore! someone come with me!! Love the candles too!


----------



## tymbuktu (Jul 23, 2008)

*First post on this form*

HI everyone... this is my first post on this website.. although ive been readin post for a while now on here...

can anyone tell me who to get to the Manchester Cathedral Steps ???

Here are some previous work of mine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/b5ml/sets/72157602329101240/

ta

tymbuktu


----------



## smileysal (Jul 23, 2008)

How on earth did I miss this report the first time around?  I must sit here with my eyes closed 

Excellent pics guys, loads of pics that I haven't seen at all before, and love the views from different angles. Good to see Little Jobs down there too.

You all look so dodgy on the second set of pics of you all sat on the loo 

This place is still on my list of places to see. Namely as my aunty used to go down here in the war when her and her sisters used to be in the city centre, and she'd love to see pics of it how it looks nowadays.

Cheers guys, excellent report and excellent pics,

 Sal


----------



## bungle666 (Jul 24, 2008)

smileysal said:


> How on earth did I miss this report the first time around?  I must sit here with my eyes closed



your computer was DEAD at the time sal, infact i think i had your harddrive!!!

B..


----------



## smileysal (Jul 24, 2008)

bungle666 said:


> your computer was DEAD at the time sal, infact i think i had your harddrive!!!
> 
> B..



lol, no wonder I missed it then 

Cheers mate,

 Sal


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 24, 2008)

that place in intense! Would love it there!


----------

